
A Security Analysis of Voatz [pdf] - cablej
https://internetpolicy.mit.edu/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/SecurityAnalysisOfVoatz_Public.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
context:
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/12279698788643880...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/1227969878864388098)

